# sawmill plans



## jardinier007 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi! i am looking for plans for built a *sawmill * with chain saw or band saw or circular saw. thanks for help !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

this site shoiws how to build 1 type
www.backwoodshome.com/articles/tresl39.html
and these sites sell them 
www.woodbug.com/feature.html
www.toolcenter.com/CHAIN_SAW_MILLS.html
www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_100+85630

if you plan to build 1 let us know what ya built and how it works

have fun


----------



## jardinier007 (Nov 28, 2005)

*chain sawmill*

thanks! madmanmoose
this a vaguely plan that it's my head for some time now ,i will look what's is on the market and take the best ideal sawmill and add my own ideals to make or built a small sawmill portable to make on place lumber because i have a wood lot that trees that are to be harvest soon :thumbsup:


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Here's another link on mills

http://www.cutterschoice.com/cgi-bin/store/cutters.cgi?reports=category&cid=130&p=&cur=usd&s=new_us&s_category_id=130&category=Sawmills


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

*saw mill*

hey id look for a used or new folley bell saw mill i owned one and it was very safe and easy to operate it used auto v belts and sawed accurate lumber out to 16 pluss feet in length not much fun by your self or any safer but they have an outstanding line ,i purchased mine for under a 1000.oo bucks a very well built husk that the blade sits in could be copied by the back yard mechanic and few simple tools and thats my two cents ,near me is a guy who build the portable typ band saw mills complete with engine to run and and sets up to cut from 8 feet to over 16 with ease about 3000 cash and carry you can make lots of money with a saw mill but its all hard work and help is hard to find


----------

